# Purple Afghani



## Jonny Appleton (Jul 3, 2008)

Ordered 10 seeds of Purple Afghani, looks like a good strian, anyone have experience with these seeds? Hows the buds? Anything I should keep in mind while growing them?


----------



## Roken (Jul 3, 2008)

Wecome Jonny,
                        Hope you enjoy the site and all it's friendly people, look forward to seein your grow posted.  No experiance with the Purple Af tho, they should stay rather short being as its Almost 100% indica.  Are you planning on starting a grow journal?  Will check back soon, Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Jonny Appleton (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank Roken, the decription says it 50% Sativa and 50% Indica, but yes i do plan on starting a grow journal just to make sure im doing everything right, ill make one tomarrow.


----------

